# My latest Services, something unusual...



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

a travel clock, the first one I`ve come across or even heard of.

*Service**s** `Made In Gt Britain` at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales, circa mid/late1950s.*



It`s quite small - 47mm in diameter excluding the carry case. I love the recessed inner dial :thumbup:



Obviously based on a modified pocket watch it doesn`t have an alarm function...



So far it seems to be running well and keeping good time, all in a very interesting addition to the collection & IMO not bad at all for Â£7.90 including postage


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Amazing bit of history there. Bet there are not many of those around. If you do get another you could have one on each wrist!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Even with the case it`s small enough to fit in a pocket so if I find another I could carry them both around if I wanted


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

What date might this be?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

After doing some research into the logo styles used by the Services Watch Co., Ltd. over the years they were in business, with the help of Rich I came up with this chart...



I can`t be 100% sure when this travel clock was made and taking into account that it was produced by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co., Ltd., which started production in the late 1940`s, it would be better if I said that it was circa late 1940s/50s.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Is that where that Franken SMITHS went to? :weed:

Mach, that ws a mistake, I can't have you owning that obvious SMITHS product with a paper *ServiceS* dial I made up and stuck on, just send it back to me and I'll refund you the postage - - - 

Great find, I know how much you want some of these rarities - - do you thinkl it's a production job? or maybe a prototype that never made it to market? I do genuinely keep my eyes open when I'm anywhere's and see anything ServiceS you might be interested in :yes:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

good 'un that.

:thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Is that where that Franken SMITHS went to? :weed:
> 
> Mach, that was a mistake, I can't have you owning that obvious SMITHS product with a paper *ServiceS* dial I made up and stuck on, just send it back to me and I'll refund you the postage - - -


It`s amazing how you managed to make the dial not look like it was made from paper Mel, I`m impressed :notworthy: 



mel said:


> Great find, I know how much you want some of these rarities - - do you thinkl it's a production job? or maybe a prototype that never made it to market? I do genuinely keep my eyes open when I'm anywhere's and see anything ServiceS you might be interested in :yes:


Thanks Mel, I am rather pleased with it and have no reason to believe it wasn`t a production model, as I`ve said before, Services do seem to have been rather prolific 

Cheers Des, mind you I`ll have to be very careful not to damage the crystal as the hour markers appear to be moulded into it B)


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Services travel clocks y'say...










That said, might be getting rid of a few timepieces soon (if anyone has parts for a 1934 Austin 10, you get priority)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, anything unlumed would be interesting plus the pocket chrono, Arabic County and of course the the Services advertising piece shown below


----------

